# Custom 10' long Built In Bookcase



## LNG24 (Feb 20, 2007)

Just wanted to show off my latest project. This was just built and installed in a basement remodel I have been doing for a customer. Tile work also by me.


----------



## BULLHART (Oct 30, 2006)

Nice job Nice Job (# of word requirement lol)


----------



## yummy mummy (Feb 18, 2007)

Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## LNG24 (Feb 20, 2007)

yummy mummy said:


> Beautiful!!!!!


Thanks Yummy ummm :huh: Mummy? Sorry, I just can't say that without smiling


----------



## yummy mummy (Feb 18, 2007)

That's what my hubby calls me, "yummy mummy"  

Only when I want to buy another tool, he sometimes doesn't think I am so "yummy".

(I am presently renovating my basement) My husband is DIY challenged. I am at the other diy forum.

My only experience with woodworking is cutting my 2X4s for my framing. :laughing: 

But I love seeing the work you guys all do here. :yes:


----------



## LNG24 (Feb 20, 2007)

Here is another piece I just finished in the same room.


----------



## LNG24 (Feb 20, 2007)

In case you are wondering. What looks like a 2x4 against the wall is actually there for a scribe piece. A file cabinet is going under this and up against that wall. This allows the file to sit flush up against a vertical surface. without disturbing the moulding. The scribe is cut around the moulding.


----------



## LNG24 (Feb 20, 2007)

My original design for the bookcase called for moulding down both dividers. Customer deleted it until after I was done. Here is the actual finished product now. Notice how the shelf lines are now hidden.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Very nice Digger, very nice indeed.


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Digger1799 said:


> In case you are wondering. What looks like a 2x4 against the wall is actually there for a scribe piece. A file cabinet is going under this and up against that wall. This allows the file to sit flush up against a vertical surface. without disturbing the moulding. The scribe is cut around the moulding.


 
Nice work.:thumbsup: Man you had me worried with that chunk of 2 x 4.:huh:


----------

